# Massachusetts Orchid Society Show and Sale this weekend!



## likespaphs (Oct 31, 2011)

*The Massachusetts Orchid Society presents its annual Show & Sale*







*Friday Nov. 4th: 1pm-5pm*
*Saturday Nov. 5th: 9am-5pm*
*Sunday, Nov. 6th: 9am-4pm
*
This year's show will once again be held at Tower Hill Botanic Garden.

Join the MOS for exhibits of blooming orchids, potting demonstrations,
educational sessions, hourly plant raffles and sales of orchids and supplies.

*Tower Hill Admission:* Adults $10 / Seniors $7 / Youth (6-18) $5
Free to THBG and MOS members as well as children under six


----------



## tocarmar (Oct 31, 2011)

I can't make it this year!! Take alot of pics!!


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 31, 2011)

i'll try to but i don't know if i'll be able to 
i'm usually running around helping
i'll also be giving potting demos saturday and sunday afternoons
you could have come heckle me


----------



## tocarmar (Oct 31, 2011)

likespaphs said:


> i'll try to but i don't know if i'll be able to
> i'm usually running around helping
> i'll also be giving potting demos saturday and sunday afternoons
> you could have come heckle me



I would love to heckle you!! oke: But I can do it here to.. oke: Due to my health I can't make it!!


----------



## rangiku (Nov 1, 2011)

Tom, I'll heckle for both of us. And take photos.

Thank you, for posting this, likespaphs man. I took out the bark for your demos.


----------



## tocarmar (Nov 1, 2011)

rangiku said:


> Tom, I'll heckle for both of us. And take photos.
> 
> Thank you, for posting this, likespaphs man. I took out the bark for your demos.



O.K. Have Fun!!


----------



## baodai (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi Brian,
We never met, I think I'm going to be there on Friday around 2:30pm, Are you going to be there? How do I ID you? 
NYEric, Are you going to be there this year? I have a few grow paph hirrs for you
Thanks,
BD


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 2, 2011)

i should be there
i may have a brown tarp hat on
otherwise, i should be wearing my name tag (Brian) and running hither and yon.
you can probably ask if i'm around too


----------



## NYEric (Nov 2, 2011)

baodai said:


> Hi Brian,
> We never met, I think I'm going to be there on Friday around 2:30pm, Are you going to be there? How do I ID you?
> NYEric, Are you going to be there this year? I have a few grow paph hirrs for you
> Thanks,
> BD




Let's see how much I get done at work tomorrow! If I get enough done I will take off Friday to come to judging.


----------



## Heather (Nov 3, 2011)

Brian's always pretty obvious there. 
Have fun all!


----------

